# Solved: server 2003 SBS keeps shutting down



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

I have been running Server 2003 for three years and now it shuts down after a couple of hours. I checked to see if it was over heating but that doesn't seem to be the case. Any help would be great.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Have you recently added a second SBS server? You can only have 1 SBS server on a domain or after 60 or 90 days (I forget which) 1 starts to restart.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

I did add a second SBS server to the system. Which leads to another issue; Our firm has changed names and we were required to setup new e-mails for our exchange under this new firm name. I was not able to delete the old server so I just added a new one. Is there anyway to remove the old server from the system, keep the new server and not lose the data. 

I did back up all of our data once the system started to shutdown every two hours.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

As long as they are both the same internal domain, you need to transfer all the FSMO roles, as well as DNS, DHCP etc to the new SBS machine and then demote it.

If you created a new domain with the new SBS machine then you are going to have to remove all the workstations from the old domain and join them to the new domain you created.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

If I remove all the workstations from the old domain and join them in the new domain will I lose my information stored on exchange (i.e. calendars, contacts and old e-mail).


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Then you will need to export everyones exchange profile to a .pst on each computer and then re-import them when you are on the new domain.


----------



## emoorehead (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks, everything is working now.


----------

